# For those that crate trained their puppy



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I was reading the article: http://www.clickersolutions.com/articles/2001/crate.htm

But, it doesn't address you crate training your puppy on its first night home. The article makes it sound like a process that you do over several days, but doesn't address where the puppy is going to sleep during those days.

So, where did your puppy sleep the first few nights in your house? I planned on putting puppy in a crate right next to me, but now I'm not sure.

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I think the article deals more with daytime potty issues and preventing accidents.

At night, I put the crate on top of my nightstand so if the baby fusses, I can put my hand in the crate and my head is right there so they can see me and hear me breathing. I did this for around 6-12 weeks, then transitioned the crate on the floor next to my dresser so they can see me in bed from the crate. My dogs always sleep in the bedroom with us, I would never put them in another room in the house. 

It helps to have a play session, then potty right before bed. Puppy should sleep through the night, but might whine a little the first couple of nights. 

Crate training is good for potty training, but its also safe since we live in earthquake country and it keeps puppies from electric wires. Mine go in their crates when I leave the house, but I'm not ever usually gone more than 3 hours when I leave, and I wouldn't leave a puppy locked in a crate for that long until they are a little older and have good bladder control. You can have an xpen setup with the open crate & bed inside the xpen, along with a potty pad and fresh water. I don't free feed my dogs because its easier to get them on a potty schedule if you feed 3 meals per day, 2 meals once they are 1 year old. Anyway, having your dog crate trained is also useful if they ever have to have surgery and recovery, etc. 

Hope that helps and isn't too much rambling! I love the book "Its Me or the Dog" from Victoria Stilwell and "Scared Poopless" by Jan Rasmusen for new puppy owners as far as basic training and health and nutrition goes. I just got 2 new Deluxe Precision Crates from Overstock.com (cheap shipping!!!) and they came with crate training CDs. If you want to PM me your address, I'll be happy to send one to you.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can also ask your breeder to start crating your pup separately a few weeks before you pick up. Soda's breeder had already done this and Roo's started a few weeks before we picked him up. Both were already use to the crate.


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

Tobi had never been in a crate before we got him, but I put him in one beside my bed the first night he came home with me.
I remember it took him a while to settle but it wasn't too bad. I was actually surprised how fast he took to it, but we had lots of toys in it, and let him play in it with door open throughout the day. You can coax them in with treats and such.

x


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Tami, almost everything you wrote was what I read in another article. Thank you for the information.

As you know, my breeder is not a crate type person, but I have explained to her that is how I have always done it, and it works for me. I have only ever had older rescues, and they have always took right to the crate. But this will be my first time training a baby to love the crate.

I just know my baby boy will be the best and smartest boy ever!!  :wub: 

Thanks and HUGz! Jules


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

jules ..when sugas last litter was born ,they went straight to the crate she nursed the pups in the crate ,so it was easy for her ,
summer loves the crate sleeps in it at night with the teddys ect its her safe place ? she loves it ....


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's an article about your puppy's first night in your home that I thought was good.

http://puppyintraining.com/how-to-handle-y...-night-at-home/

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I just saw this on another dog newsletter, and thought it was too funny not to share!! :biggrin: 

My Favorite Puppy Training Tip

A rolled up newspaper can be an effective training tool when used properly. For instance, use the rolled-up newspaper if your dog chews something or has a housebreaking accident.

Take the rolled-up newspaper and hit yourself over the head as you repeat the phrase, “I FORGOT TO WATCH MY DOG, I FORGOT TO WATCH MY DOG.”

If your dog laughs at you when you do this, praise him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Jules, I've been crate training Tyler. He started the first couple of nights in the crate on top of a hamper I have in my room and was about level with my face. A few nights later I was able to put the crate on the floor and he was still happy just hearing us. But he started to wake earlier and earlier and scratch at the crate door. I realized he did have to go in the morning so now we put the x-pen in the bedroom and line it with wee wee pads and his crates on it with an open door. He sleeps in it all night, gets up early to relieve himself and let me know. I praise him, go to the bathroom and whisper that it's too early, go back to sleep...and he does!! He climbs right into the crate for another hour. We all see to be happy now and once he is totally pad trained we'll probably do away with the x-pen and have the crate in the room. Good luck!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Nov 4 2009, 04:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847414


> Tami, almost everything you wrote was what I read in another article. Thank you for the information.
> 
> As you know, my breeder is not a crate type person, but I have explained to her that is how I have always done it, and it works for me. I have only ever had older rescues, and they have always took right to the crate. But this will be my first time training a baby to love the crate.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, Jules, Sarah really gets worried that people will put puppies in a crate and leave them there all day. She definitely prefers the x-pen+crate/bed+potty pad set up for long periods away. She also understand how useful it is for potty training during the times when you can't be watching the dog. 

Stuart came to us at 6 months old used to sleeping in bed with Sarah and while both dogs snuggle in the "big bed" with us at night while we watch a little TV, Stu lets us know when its time to get in his crate by running to the end of the bed and looking at his crate. He actually doesn't sleep well in bed at all now cause he is so used to his crate. Reina, on the other hand, had never slept in a big bed when she came to us, and even though she is reluctant to go to her crate, she goes in and is very comfortable and never complains.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 4 2009, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847458


> I know what you mean, Jules, Sarah really gets worried that people will put puppies in a crate and leave them there all day. She definitely prefers the x-pen+crate/bed+potty pad set up for long periods away. She also understand how useful it is for potty training during the times when you can't be watching the dog.
> 
> Stuart came to us at 6 months old used to sleeping in bed with Sarah and while both dogs snuggle in the "big bed" with us at night while we watch a little TV, Stu lets us know when its time to get in his crate by running to the end of the bed and looking at his crate. He actually doesn't sleep well in bed at all now cause he is so used to his crate. Reina, on the other hand, had never slept in a big bed when she came to us, and even though she is reluctant to go to her crate, she goes in and is very comfortable and never complains.[/B]


I know how much she hates them, except for the car ... and that is okay. We all do what works for us. I prefer crate training ... and I am going to try like heck to teach him to ring a bell when he wants to go out.

Anybody that would put a dog in a crate for more then 4 hours to run errands or go to work, is no different than tying a dog to a tree to me. I worked full time when I had Cita and Duke ... and I came home for lunch everyday to let them out, and my boss let me arrange my schedule when needed to suit their schedule.

Now I am lucky enough to not have to work outside the home, so this baby will have my undivided attention!! I will have him on leash for the first few weeks, until he is fully introduced to each room in the house, and potty trained. The crate will just be used for naps, when I run errands, and when it's time to go night night.

Thanks again for your help Tami!! :wub:


----------

